# PCMCIA unable to power socket [solved]

## Kaitain

System spec as described here. I have a freshly built system, just compiling X at the moment. At some point I want to have my Netgear 511 card (prism54 module) working. On bootup though, I see no lights, nor any attempt to access the card.

Hunting through /var/log/messages

```
Yenta: CardBus Bridge fount at 0000:00:0c.o [1014:0528]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04f8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

...

Loaded prism54 driver detected card model: Netgear WG511

usb.agent[3897]: ... no modules for USB product 0/0/0

Intel ISA PCIC probe: <6>pnp: Device 00:18 activated.

Intel i82365sl DF ISA-to-PCMCIA at port 0x3e0 ofs 0x00, 1 socket

host opts [0]: none

ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,5,6,7,10 polling interval = 1000ms

cardmgr[3998]: watching 1 socket

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x8cff: clean

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x4ff: ecluding 0x200-0x207 0x220-0x22f 0x330-0x337 0x388-0x38f 0x480-0x48f

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean

cardmgr[3998]: starting, version is 3.2.5

PCMCIA: socket d9b050a4: unable to apply power.
```

Any ideas? Is this some sort of a conflict between pcmcia-cs and the kernel? Or something more awkward?

----------

## Kaitain

It works  :Smile: 

Just in case anyone else has this... the card won't respond to a simple "here's power" call from the computer. Need to a) reset it in cardctl, b) make sure the iwconfig's right for it, c) run dhcpd eth1 (it identifies as eth1) and then it coes what it's supposed to.

Now why didn't I think of all this earlier?

----------

## alexeyp

My solution is simplier. I just compiled Yeanta as a driver, and put it into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 before any pcmcia drivers:

yenta_socket

After that the message 'Can't apply power' disappeared. The strange thing is - the problem only occured for me with 2.6.10 kernel. It worked just fine with Yenta compiled in 2.6.9 kernel.

----------

